# فين ممكن اشترى ultraviolet lamp لعمل pcb بطريقة ال uv exposure



## جوجوتوتو (17 مارس 2009)

kont 3ayz a3raf fean momken ashtery ultraviolet lamp fe misr we bel7'osos fe el askandaria zay elly fel link da:
http://www.instructables.com/id/The-return-of-the-dead-flatbed-scanner/
or
http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/nbdarcy/product-detailoeZJjKXEEQRB/China-UV-Lamp.html

3ashan a3mel beha pcb betare2et el UV exposure
we yareet feen kaman momken ashtery photoresist copper pcb 

ya reet elly 3ando 7'ebra fel tare2a de ye2olly


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مارس 2009)

إن شئت تجدها لدى موزعى الأدوات الطبية ولوازم المستشفيات فهى تستخدم فى تعقيم غرف العمليات

هى عبارة عن مصباح فلوريسنت عادى بدون الطبقة البيضاء الداخلية وأنا استخدم مصباح فلوريسنت عادى أبيض اللون Day Light والزمن حوالى 2 دقيقة إلى 4


----------



## جوجوتوتو (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا على ردك يا باشا بس كنت عايز اعرف انا شوفت فى sites كتيرة على الnet ان لازم بوردة نحاس مخصوصة بيكون عليها طبقة photoresist اللى بتتأثر بال uv light و بعدين بتتحط فى NaOH عشان الرسمة تبان قبل وضعها فى ال etching solution فهل البوردة دى هيا و ال NaOH موجودين فى مصر و بيتباعو فين و ياريت تئوللى اية الخطوات اللى بعملها بالضبط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مارس 2009)

كل شئ يباع فى شارع التحرير - باب اللوق محلات الإلكترونيات 
تجد البوردات العادية و السبراى الحساس للضوء وتجد أيضا البوردات الحساسة (أى مطلية بالمادة الحساسة)
المادة NaOH موجودة لكن لو سألت بهذا الإسم قد تجدها بمبالغ طائلة لكن لو اشتريت من محال بيع الكيماويات "صودا كاوية" و أحيانا تجدها لدى العطارين الكيلو بثمانية جنيهات تقريبا

الخطوات سبق ووضعتها فى سلسلة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29385&page=2


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل يمكنك أن تحصل على مصباح الأشعة فوق البنفسجية من العتبه عند المحلات التي تبيع صواعق الناموس والحشرات الطائرة بمقاسات مختلفة وطبعا وأكيد هاتكون ارخص من شرائها من الأجهزة الطبية ولونها بيكون بنفسجي مزرق كده ضوء مزعج حبتين وليس أخضر ولا أي لون تاني وعمل دائرة بنفس تصميم دوائر المصابيح الفلوروسينت ومدة التعريض تقل معك إلى حوالي عشر ثواني فقط عند استخدام اربعة مصابيح مقاس 30 سم

المادة الحساسة للضوء تجدها على هيئة علبة سبراي بخاخ عند النخيلي في باب اللوق باسم بوزيتيف لا أذكر 20 ام 40 المهم انه اسمها بوزيتيف او نيجاتف ثم رقم وهي مادة حساسة للضوء توضع على اللوحة لتتحول الى لوحة حساسة للضوء

مادة ال Na Oh توجد عند العطار و تطلبها باسم كربوناتو او بيكربونات وتضع منها حوالي 8جرام على لتر ماء (تقربا ملعقة شاي على لتر الماء)

وسلامتك و تعيش وكل سنة و انتا طيب طبعا مافيش اسهل من كده مالكش حجه يا عم اشتغل بس وورينا الهمه ما فاضلش غير اني آجي اوصلك واعملك انا اللوحات المطبوعة بتاعتك

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أخوك في الله طارق بلال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مارس 2009)

لدقة فالاظهار يتم بأى مادة قلوية و الكربوناتو لدى العطار هى كربونات صوديوم وهى تصلح أيضا ولديه بوتاس وهو فى اكياس صغيرة وهو ايروكسيد البوتاسيوم أو البوتاسا الكاوية واستخدمة ايضا و ما ذكره الاخ جوجوتوتو هو الصودا الكاوية أو ايدروكسيد الصوديوم أو Caustic Soda و رمزه الكيمائى هو NaOH وهو أشهر مادة تستخدم فى هذا المجال والوحيدة التى تذكر عند الحديث عن البوردات


----------



## جوجوتوتو (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك يا ماجد عباس محمد حقيقى موضوعاتك كلها هايلة و شرحك رائع وربنا يوفئك و يزيداك علما
وشكرا ليك ايضا يا TAREQ_BELAL على المعلومات الدقيقة و الى الامام دائما 
ويارب تفضلوا منورينا كدا دايما


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أي خدمه يا باشمهندس انت تأمر بس يا باشا 
ودمت أخي ماجد عونا على الخير و مصدرا للعلم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abusimbel (26 فبراير 2010)

ادخل على هذا الموقع توجد به جميع اللمبات المطلوبة
www.abusimbelmedical.com


----------



## فائق حمادي (26 فبراير 2010)

You can use normal tungsten lamp but you need to extend the exposure time


----------

